# Lightning Fast Tren A log/review



## Thunder46 (Nov 30, 2013)

I will be starting a short log of LF's tren a. Most of you know who I am I have lots of pics here on AnaSci and other forums like PM where i will also post this. I will post a before pic tomorrow morning after I finish off this Thanksgiving pie tonight and start back eating more healthy.

First right off the bat let me say Lightning Fast is not just the name of the Company its how these guys operate, without going into detail the product was received today, which is pretty incredible this soon after a holiday.

The appearence of the tren is a beautiful golden color, i pinned 1cc just awhile ago and will report on any pip tomorrow, the oil is very thin. I normally use a 29g slin when just pinning 1cc to cut down on all the scar tissure i have if pinning more 2 to 3 cc i use 25g. During this trial the only other thing i will be on is my trt dose of test which i receive every 10 days. 

I will be running this at 500mg/week unless sides become a factor because of potency if so i will adjust down or even up according to how good it turns out.

Let me also say I have no affiliations what soever with LF and have not been promise anything for my review, I do beleive there are a couple other PM members that will also be reviewing LF tren, so noone has to take my word on anything this will be just my own honest opinion of how good there tren a is.


----------



## powders101 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Should be a interesting log!


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you brother for taking the time to review and log our Tren A... This is going to be one of several that will be logging as well as here on Anasci which we are sponsoring a top level Ifbb super heavy weight for the Aussie Pro in March! Thunder please feel free to contact me at any time with any questions and or concerns. We value your opinion as a competitor and would like your feedback as well.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 1, 2013)

*day 2 starting pics*

This is day 2 first pin yesterday and there is no pip, swelling, or nots at inject site. Here is my diet, my stats, and starting pics.

stats: 5'10
wt:200
age:49

Off day diet

Meal 1- protein- and Fat- 2 whole eggs, 1 scoop whey protein carb- 3/4 cup old fashioned oats.

Meal 2- carb- ½ bag Uncle Bens 90 rice protein- 5 oz 96% lean burger or chicken 

Meal 3- protein- 5 oz 96% lean burger or chicken - 12 ounce potato (sweet), green veggies, 

Meal 4- protein- 1.5 scoop whey protein fat- 30 almonds or 30 grams pbutter weighed out on digital scale 

Meal 5 - protein- 5 oz 96% lean burger or chicken 2 tablespoons dressing, green veggies

Meal 6 protein and fat-1.5 scoops whey protein, and natural pbutter (30 grams weighed out



training day diet

Meal 1- protein- and Fat- 2 whole eggs, 1 scoop whey protein carb- 3/4 cup oats

Meal 2- Fats- 30 almonds carb- 1 medium apple protein- 5 oz chicken 

Meal 3- protein- 5 oz chicken - 30 almonds , green veggies, 

Meal 4- protein- 1.5 scoop whey protein carb- 1 low fat poptart, 15 mins before hitting the weights. 

Right after training, 1 multi vitamin, 1 tsp creatine monohydrate, 1000 mg vit c, take 1 scoop whey protein mix it up and pour over 1.5 cups any kids cereal you want. 1-2 hours later eat meal 5.

Meal 5 - protein-5 oz 96% lean burger , carb- 12 ounce potato 

Meal 6 protein and fat-1.5 scoops whey protein, natural pbutter (30 grams weighed


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice pictures and diet brother!


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 1, 2013)

Also forgot to add my workouts will be 

Monday: Back, bi's and abs 30min cardio
Tues: chest and tri's 30min cardio
Weds: off
Thurs: legs 30min cardio
Fri: delts and abs 30min cardio

This subject to change depending on my work schedule i work alot of overtime so sometimes i have to move missed workouts to the weekends but i try to leave weekends for family. Everyother weak i do rack deadlifts i can't do them all the time because of a bad back (degenerative dics) i have two ruptured in my lower back.
My goal is to slim down abit while maintaining muscle, i took some time off after the summer and let myself go to much so i would like to see my abs again


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2013)

I still can believe you are almost 50.  You look incredible at any age and are going to look even better after this run.  Cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## srd1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> I still can believe you are almost 50.  You look incredible at any age and are going to look even better after this run.  Cant wait to see the end result.



Im with magnus you look fuckin great thunder at any age you must have some really good genes in your family tree brother!
Im on a heavy run of LF all american blend and sust and so far its been great no pip,  knots, of any kind just smooth muscle growin goodnes from the brothers at LF!


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 1, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> I still can believe you are almost 50.  You look incredible at any age and are going to look even better after this run.  Cant wait to see the end result.



Thanks brother, you know what they say 50 is the new 45


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll be following and testing LF as well 

Can't wait to see the results thunder!


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 1, 2013)

hey guys will repost pics need to edit face for safety


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok folks i'm into day 3 nothing to significant to add yet, feeling great had a good workout tonight the aggression was definitely there maybe cause i'm pretty hyped about running this log and getting my fat butt back inshape. Hit back and bi's tonight

pull-ups: 10 sets of 10 (had a pretty massive pump going on after that felt great.)

deadlifts: 6 sets 3 warmups 3 working sets (stop at 250#)

Now before anyone ask i am not looking for PR's in this lift just working on good form as to not aggravate my bad back and have to miss any workouts but i did feel strong but i will not let myself get hurt this year I've had to many injuries last couple of years so i realize i can't push this old body as hard as i use to i finally got my shoulders to heal and be pain free. 

Bi's: 10 sets of 10 EZ bar curls (95# for all sets)

30min on stationary bike

All in all felt very good tonight, looking forward to the end of the weak to see where i am and to the changes to come, absolutely no pip of any kind I have hit delt, quad, and glute and its been the same each time, so I can give a A+ right now in that area
.,


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Dec 3, 2013)

Good work brother keep it up and be careful in the gym nothing worse then an injury health is always much more important!


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Thanks brother, you know what they say 50 is the new 45



For you Thunder, 50 is the new 25. You look awesome brother.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2013)

Good job thunder im sure your fat is the new skinny also


----------



## Iceman74 (Dec 3, 2013)

200? Looks like you're carrying alot more muscle than the scale indicates.


----------



## gs44 (Dec 3, 2013)

Iceman74 said:


> 200? Looks like you're carrying alot more muscle than the scale indicates.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 3, 2013)

Iceman74 said:


> 200? Looks like you're carrying alot more muscle than the scale indicates.



Yep 200 on the dot I weigh at home and at work to make sure my scale is right, scales at work get calibrated so i know they are accurate


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 6, 2013)

Its getting close to a week and i can see my body getting tighter, when i get up in the morning the veins are beginning to show. Yesterday was a off day but i decided to do a little cardio and ab work before bed, sometimes once i get into training mode i have to make myself keep to planned days off, as someone once said you stimulate growth in the gym, but you grow outside of the gym so got to get those recovery days in and rest. Sticking strict to the diet and getting all meals in.

Should be in full swing next week, had some insomnia last night but a couple of tylenol pm and melentonin and i was able to get 6 hours no other sides some slight sweating but not soaking the bed, other than that i feel just great looking forward to every workout.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice log T46.  Pro bud will be prepping on LF's tren(s) as well .
looking forward to your posts T46.. thx... T


----------



## sh00t (Dec 6, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Thanks brother, you know what they say 50 is the new 45



I call BULLSHIT!!! Your 50 is the new 25....cant wait to see mid cycle pics...


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 6, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Nice log T46.  Pro bud will be prepping on LF's tren(s) as well .
> looking forward to your posts T46.. thx... T



Thanks T,  I'm not great at running logs but i will try to keep it informative, and keep to the highlights of my cycle as not to bore you guys to death.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Delts and abs*

Delts and abs.
Morning wt: 198

Started with my rotator warm up exersices, this summer i had small tears in both rotator cuffs and one im my right labrum did not need surgery but had to do physical therapy so i always start with those exercises first in all delt and chest work.

Seated DB press: 2 warm up sets 20reps, 10 sets of 10 working sets
Bentover and side raises: 3 sets each to failure
BB shrugs 10 sets of 10

Abs: ab ripper X from P90X ( if you never done it, its brutal)

Some of you maybe wondering about my weird routines, well what i have done is make a modified German High volume workout, where as i pick 1-2 exercises and do 10 sets of 10 which is 100reps i try to use a weight that i can do all 10 sets. When i get to where i can manage all sets with that weight i go up. Leg day is a little different I do high reps 15-20 for 4 sets on hacksquat, leg press, leg curl, and leg ext. calfs every set to failure (setting and standing raises).

And now to the good stuff tren is kicking in had to change my shirt last night woke up and it was soaked in sweat, noticeable strength increase today, not ready to pick up a car or anything but was able to push out more reps with the weight i was hitting failure with last week. not bad for being on just 6 days.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 8, 2013)

*off day*

Just staying out of the cold and relaxing today, going to watch football and take a nap, I do want to add LF is going private soon so from the products i have tried and what i am using currently i do recommend getting a order in to be on the list, these guys are fast and their products are good. I woke this morning looking even leaner after just one week on LF tren.. Just saying.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 8, 2013)

sh00t said:


> I call BULLSHIT!!! Your 50 is the new 25....cant wait to see mid cycle pics...



Perfect example of why i've always like t46 since back at pm. 
Knowledgable humble guy. Always down plays his own stuff.
Thx T.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Chest and Tri's*

Chest: 10 sets of 10 DB pench press (superset with db fly)
        :  5 sets narrow pushups (failure)
Triceps: 10 sets dips (failure)
          : 5 sets seated over head extensions
          : 3 sets cable push downs 15,10,10
30 min cardio recumbent bike

Feeling like superman know really have to keep focused on not getting injured that is my number one goal, no injuries this year. Veins in upper body really standing out, strength is definitely on the rise. Aggression is there also i'm a mellow guy but once i hit the weights i'm ready to turn it up, i can tell right now this week the fire will be burning hot!!!

I switched body parts tonight cause back was sore from shoveling snow over the weekend so went with chest instead of back tonight


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Back and bi's*

Another great workout tonight felt good from beginning to end. The vascularity in my arms and delts are really showing good, upper body is where i always lean out first. Nothing changes your body faster than good tren and a good diet. I have not had any heart burn/acid reflux nor have i felt any lethargy, just a overall well feeling, actually i'm feeling pretty jacked arms pump up just doing things at work. Had some pretty weird dreams last couple of nights not nightmares but just strange, wife said i have been snoring more when i'm sleep don't know if that has anything to do with the tren just thought i would mention it.

Now i have not tried every sponsor so this is just my personal experience to  this point, but this is some of most potent tren ace i have used, i never got to experience the fina pellets so i can't compare to that just to what i have used so far.

Ok so for pip A+
potency A+
Smoothness flows thru 29g A+

I will post more pics as i go so you guys can see my progress, loving every minute of this so far


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 14, 2013)

*2 week update*

Almost 2 weeks in tomorrow and feeling great just finished legs and ready to eat. Things could not be going better, diet is the same and starting to look like my old self again, there is nothing like the feeling of hitting the iron when your on that feeling of being jacked, yes my name is thunder and i have a tren addiction.
My waist is already looking smaller and i'm looking more defined. I will be keeping to the same routine through most of the winter and change things up come spring. I plan to get some pics up for comparison soon, i think a picture is worth a thousand words anyone can talk the talk but a picture tells it all.

Got some LF T-bol and test suspension ordered and will throw that in the mix down the road, the test suspension will be my preworkout boost and its been years since i ran tbol so looking forward to see how i look running LF's


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Update Pics*

2 weeks on and I'm getting leaner and retaining muscle what more can you ask for.

Morning wt: 196.4


----------



## Iceman74 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice work and great log!


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 15, 2013)

*comparison*

start and 2 weeks in


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 15, 2013)

When's the next show thunder?


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 15, 2013)

Phoenixk2 said:


> When's the next show thunder?



Have not decide yet, I would like to give Masters Nationals another shot i missed out on the top 5 placed 7th so it would be great to see if i could place higher seeing as this year i trained with a bum shoulder that hampered me and now that i am painfree i think i could do better


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Have not decide yet, I would like to give Masters Nationals another shot i missed out on the top 5 placed 7th so it would be great to see if i could place higher seeing as this year i trained with a bum shoulder that hampered me and now that i am painfree i think i could do better



I hope it all works out well for you thunder. A mutual friend of ours Jerry M. has taken a bit of time off to gain even more size. I'm hoping he does a show near me next time. Best of luck thunder!


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 15, 2013)

Phoenixk2 said:


> I hope it all works out well for you thunder. A mutual friend of ours Jerry M. has taken a bit of time off to gain even more size. I'm hoping he does a show near me next time. Best of luck thunder!



I think i saw that Jerry posted he is up to 240 and i saw his pics its a lean 240 and he is looking stronger than ever, ah to be young again


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 15, 2013)

Good things happening for you T46. You are coming into the "sweet spot" at 2 weeks in. Have fun and keep us posted .    Thanks, T........


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 17, 2013)

Whats up everyone things are still going strong every week gets better tren is really rolling in me now more vascular, strength is up, and looking leaner by the week, if anyone is in doubt of LF's tren i say just give one vial a try you will feel it the first week, very potent. I will update my log every couple of weeks to note my progress, everyday logs get to be kinda boring, specially since i am not looking for max lifts or setting PR's just body transformation, which i am on my way to. One thing to note is when it arrives i will be adding LF T-bol at 60mg ed, never ran tbol and tren so this will be a experience for me can't wait to see the results


----------



## srd1 (Dec 17, 2013)

How are the sides thunder? Im about three weeks in on mine and the wifes havin to wash the sheets almost daily from the night sweats their some of the worst ive ever had and i average about 4 hours a sleep a night used to get 8 or 9  never had tren hit me like this....on the flip side though my bench has went up 20 lbs and squat 50 lbs in 3 weeks and damn the workouts feel good. This is prob the best tren ive ever used.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 17, 2013)

srd1 said:


> How are the sides thunder? Im about three weeks in on mine and the wifes havin to wash the sheets almost daily from the night sweats their some of the worst ive ever had and i average about 4 hours a sleep a night used to get 8 or 9  never had tren hit me like this....on the flip side though my bench has went up 20 lbs and squat 50 lbs in 3 weeks and damn the workouts feel good. This is prob the best tren ive ever used.



Really the sides are not that bad i'm just running my trt dose of test and keeping my carbs low at night, i get my night shirt sweaty and my pillow case which i now put at towel on so not to mess up the wifes linens but nothing like soaking the sheets, and i started taking trazadon to sleep and that gets me about 6 good hours, and like i have stated also srd1 this is the best tren i have ever used, glad to see others are having the same experience.


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Dec 17, 2013)

Great Log brother glad to see you are doing well!!


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Tren/Tbol*

Yesterday added in 60mg of LF Tbol very excited to see how this turns out, already read reports that the tbol is potent


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks T 46, your time has come to take the title brutha..keep it up and have a great Christmas..  did u get the wife new sheets for Christmas?


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks T 46, your time has come to take the title brutha..keep it up and have a great Christmas..  did u get the wife new sheets for Christmas?



We are planning another vacation for our christmas gift this year


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Tried something different for delts*

I did a delt routine i saw on facebook the other day, its 3 exercises done back to back 8-10 reps for 5 rounds little rest as possible

standing shoulder presses
upright rows
front raises over head

After i completed the 5 rounds i threw in 5 sets of shrugs, man talk about a insane pump and burn, so i think i will put this routine in everyother delt session just for something different.
Some of you guys might want to try this out if your bored with your current routine


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 27, 2013)

*T-bol update*

This is day 7 of 60mg/ed of tbol my evening weight is 208lbs. All i can say is holy crap this stuff is strong the pumps i've had in my biceps and back today is just freakin rediculous and i think i will have to back off for a couple of days at 40mg cause i 'm not sure if im just not feeling well or if at 60mg it has my stomach upset ,don't feel like eating and been having acid reflux since yesterday so going to see how i feel over the weekend at a lower dose, I'm still running tren/ed at 500mg/wk and diet is still the same except for Christmas had to go to 2 family dinners and i enjoyed every minute  will clean it back up after New years


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice progress brother! Tbol is an amazing compound drop it to 40 split and you should be better it's quite potent.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 28, 2013)

ZEUSMORPH said:


> Nice progress brother! Tbol is an amazing compound drop it to 40 split and you should be better it's quite potent.



Thanks Zeus, feeling better this morning so i'm guessing 60 is to much for me going to go with 20mg am and 20mg pm and see how i feel come monday


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 28, 2013)

T46, great log.  Just sat down and read through it.  Thanks for keeping the info coming.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well decided to drop the t-bol even at a low dose it seems to be making me feel ill, upset stomach with nausea not sure why this is I have used tbol before though it was some years ago so just not sure why i am having such a different reaction this time around. But whatever it is if i don't take it a day i feel better so i know its the cause, anybody else ever have a reaction like this?


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Well decided to drop the t-bol even at a low dose it seems to be making me feel ill, upset stomach with nausea not sure why this is I have used tbol before though it was some years ago so just not sure why i am having such a different reaction this time around. But whatever it is if i don't take it a day i feel better so i know its the cause, anybody else ever have a reaction like this?



It is one of the few things I haven't tried, but at least with it you can tell pretty quick if it is the culprit or not.  Keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Dec 31, 2013)

What's up thunder sad to hear brother Lightning has the same reaction with the tbol I on the other hand and farm as well don't... I guess it's all on the person it is very potent though... Farm is running it right now as well


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 31, 2013)

ZEUSMORPH said:


> What's up thunder sad to hear brother Lightning has the same reaction with the tbol I on the other hand and farm as well don't... I guess it's all on the person it is very potent though... Farm is running it right now as well



Very potent brother, wish i could handle it, no worries im doing fine on the tren and going to start the test suspension next workout.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jan 4, 2014)

*Thunder, you look great!*

I like it that you are holding up the dated sign. That is cool!
Keep hitting it. As far as your training pain-free....I am glad for you

I have to be careful not to hurt myself too. 

The lighteningfast guys are awesome. I was told about them by a friend (STRUNK) and he was right. Great stuff, friendly folks to work with. 

Please keep us updated on your workouts.


----------



## fwbjohn (Jan 7, 2014)

****************


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quite possibly one of the dumbest things I've ever heard of doing.  Was your urine orange or a very dark yellow? It still could be Tren but just under dosed.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2014)

People that want to know..
DO NOT DO THIS !!!! We cant have unsafe practices posted !
"I even went so far as to inject a small amount directly into a vein to see if I could get the cough going." = not smart.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> People that want to know..
> DO NOT DO THIS !!!! We cant have unsafe practices posted !
> "I even went so far as to inject a small amount directly into a vein to see if I could get the cough going." = not smart.


Bump this.


----------



## vikingquest (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope he was kidding.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2014)

Just so everyone understands my reason.Blood flow will carry the oil to the heart. The heart will then pump it to the lungs for gas exchange, but the gas exchange can't happen because the blood has been replaced with oil. The oil will stick in that spot in the lungs, resulting in a hard, nasty cough. In addition, the heart will beat profusely as it tries harder and harder to produce some gas 
exchange. 

Win win for one foot in the grave..


----------



## Thunder46 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow i'm not even sure what to say, injecting into a vein, on purpose, i do hope no one else ever tries this


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 7, 2014)

fwbjohn said:


> **********



This post should be deleted by a mod so a new comer doesn't think this is safe.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 7, 2014)

You Fucking Crazy Man? You Sound Insane! - YouTube


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 7, 2014)

what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Populus54 (Jan 7, 2014)

Blahahahahahaha. You add antifreeze so it doesn't freeze again. Being dumb should hurt.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 7, 2014)

Let's purposely attempt to give ourselves a pulmonary embolism. Damn...

Reminds me of a tv show on Spike tv called "1000 ways to die."


----------



## Populus54 (Jan 7, 2014)

1001 now. This one is entirely new.


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice job not only hijacking this thread, but also being the first dumbass I've ever read of injecting oil into a vein on purpose. Also, nice job researching how to let coconut oil reach room temperature again. I hope you didn't sprain something between your ears while trying to figure that one out. Why do I have the feeling that your the same guy who was claiming all the knots and PIP from LFA gear over on PM... I call BS on that one too. I've used 3 different LFA oils and none of them caused any PIP worth mentioning when shooting in quads, glutes or delts.  /RANT 

Let's let Thunder have his log back now.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

My fault


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 8, 2014)

Guys, if a post needs to be deleted why do people feel the need to quote in their posts? That just makes our job that much harder as we have to go through and edit every single post that quoted the effected post.

Please use common sense when seeing spam or reporting a post! Thank you!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thunder, how's the cycle progressing?


----------



## Thunder46 (Jan 10, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Thunder, how's the cycle progressing?



Things are going good i stopped posting cause i'm in the transformation contest on PM and i rather just update pics than let everyone know exactly what i'm doing, but as far the the tren goes it very good adding in Tne before workouts 3 days aweek at 100mg per pin, will be switching to npp in about a week and run that for a while before returning to tren, mast, and maybe halo before i take my final pics


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 10, 2014)

I missed(thankfully) the iv inj post as I've been just f--ed with weather complications as of late. Nice log T46. Thanks.T


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey everybody I know i have been quiet of late, I'm still cutting but had to go off of everything except my trt for a while got test coming up with the doc.


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 29, 2014)

*My after cycle pics*

Very happy


----------

